

Tell HN: I'm deleting all of my emails - hellbanner

Removing old nagging threads. Good luck staying calm and focused!
======
jsegura
And what did you do with emails with important information? Do you have a way
to track this info?

~~~
totoroisalive
I did this (erase all the emails):

 _useful information ---- > Evernote. _software license keys and related stuff
---> Encrypted.

